# Shindaiwa 488



## Goose (Apr 5, 2007)

First, a little history…

I’ve been around chainsaws for many years, but have yet to own one. Several months ago I decided it was finally time to purchase my very own and my very first chain saw. I first thought that my choice would be a Stihl, as that was the brand I’ve had the most experience with. I then spoke with a friend of mine who owns a Shindaiwa, as does his son. Well, after months of research and “testing” I have decided on Shindaiwa.

So far, (about 12 hours later) I’ve been very happy with the purchase. I’ll keep everyone updated after the saw gets some real use.

Here is what I picked up this morning:

Shindaiwa Model 488 Chain Saw with
18” Double-Guard Sprocket Nose Bar and 33SL chain.


I’ve already read many posts regarding Shindaiwa saws, but everyone’s feedback is welcome here! I’m also looking forward to any tips, tricks, hints, or suggestions from other 488 owners.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MOE (Apr 6, 2007)

I bought a nice used one a few months ago. I like it, pretty good power, light wieght, nice balance.


----------



## Poley4 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Welcome!*

Welcome Goose,
I've bought my 488 back in January of this year. So far I really like the saw with one exception, It keeps throwing the chain off from time to time. I know there some members here that believe that Shindaiwa has overrated the horsepower figures on this saw @ 3.5, based on an article written by an independent tester. I have to wonder if they took the time to break the saw in before they put the saw on the dyno. My saw took several tanks of fuel before it really started to make good power. The saw really starts easy and runs strong now. I love it! I did order the heavy-duty air filter for it for a little added protection.  
Enjoy!


----------



## mbopp (Apr 6, 2007)

Another 488 user here. I bought the saw sans chain & put a loop of Carlton semi-chisel on it (for dirty wood.) IMHO the factory air filter is not fine enough to stop the smaller pieces, Shindaiwa lists a flocked filter along with the HD kit.

I expect Four Paws to chime in shortly.....


----------



## Poley4 (Apr 6, 2007)

mbopp said:


> Another 488 user here. I bought the saw sans chain & put a loop of Carlton semi-chisel on it (for dirty wood.) IMHO the factory air filter is not fine enough to stop the smaller pieces, Shindaiwa lists a flocked filter along with the HD kit.
> 
> I expect Four Paws to chime in shortly.....



+1


----------



## HiOctane (Apr 6, 2007)

The next time you buy a chain,get a 20 LP.Its easier to file than the 33 and she stretches less than 33.You dont have to change bar or sprocket.And its true,the 488 gets more hp after been run for awhile.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to AS! :rockn: :rockn: 

That bar and chain is by no way the best options, get a "normal" bar (not "double guard"), and some decent chain like Oregon LP or Stihl RS (Stihl RM/RMC or Oregon BP if you want semi-chisel for dirty wood).


----------



## brent denny (Apr 6, 2007)

The 488 is a great saw. As others have mentioned, the factory filter is not fine enough. Get the flocked filter shown in the ipl. Upgrading to oregon lp or stihl rs will make a world of difference in cutting speed.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 6, 2007)

The 488 is a good saw although it is a little outdated. The filter is something to be aware of as it does clog up.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2007)

I am not going to tell the results of KWFs dyno test of the 488, when Rick is here......  

...but as he said, it is a pretty outdated design.......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 6, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I am not going to tell the results of KWFs dyno test of the 488, when Rick is here......
> 
> ...but as he said, it is a pretty outdated design.......:greenchainsaw:




Does it really matter..............if he likes the saw that is all that matters. It isn't like the 488 is a Poulan Wildthing.


Is it me or it seems that unless the saw in question is a 353, 361 or 372 you have no place for it..................or that what the book tells you to say???:bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## Four Paws (Apr 6, 2007)

Goose said:


> First, a little history…
> 
> I first thought that my choice would be a Stihl...after months of research and “testing” I have decided on Shindaiwa.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Another wise choice...Hahahahaha! Welcome to the team.

Yeah, Shindaiwa saws are a touch outdated, probably why I like them so much. Stout design, good power, good balanced feel in my hands. The silk mesh filter that you speak of is for winter sawing. Get a factory flocked filter, or the pro-filter kit. Flocked filters show up on eBay from time to time...lots cheaper than buying from your dealer. I think the pro-filter kit is around $70 give or take.

A great compliment to your 488 is a 757 - a heavy-hitting firewood combo. Give it a while, you'll be HOOKED.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 6, 2007)

Goose said:


> First, a little history…
> 
> I’ve been around chainsaws for many years, but have yet to own one. Several months ago I decided it was finally time to purchase my very own and my very first chain saw. I first thought that my choice would be a Stihl, as that was the brand I’ve had the most experience with. I then spoke with a friend of mine who owns a Shindaiwa, as does his son. Well, after months of research and “testing” I have decided on Shindaiwa.
> 
> ...



488 huh, nice little saw indeed. If I were you though I'd put a Stihl 26 RS chain for sure. The come with chains on those saws leave alot to be desired but with a good hard cutting pro type chain like the Stihl 26 RS you will indeed see a pick up in speed in the cut. Good choice on the saw, they're nice saws..


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 6, 2007)

*One thing to watch...........*

If you decide to mod the muffler be careful how big you make the second port. I've modded over 50 mufflers and the 488 is really sensitive...........go too big and the saw falls flat on its face!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> 488 huh, nice little saw indeed. If I were you though I'd put a Stihl 26 RS chain for sure. The come with chains on those saws leave alot to be desired but with a good hard cutting pro type chain like the Stihl 26 RS you will indeed see a pick up in speed in the cut. Good choice on the saw, they're nice saws..



I Agree about the chain, except that it should be 23RS, for that bar.... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 6, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I Agree about the chain, except that it shoud be 23RS, for that bar.... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



By Joe your 100% correct. Guess that tells ya what brand I deal in all the time huh,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Poley4 (Apr 6, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> *One thing to watch...........*
> 
> If you decide to mod the muffler be careful how big you make the second port. I've modded over 50 mufflers and the 488 is really sensitive...........go too big and the saw falls flat on its face!!!



I also would like to do a muffler mod on my 488 but I need spring for the non-EPA carb first!:bang:


----------



## alderman (Apr 6, 2007)

*Another 488 user*

I'm currently running Bailey's RC 20 on my two 488's. Certainly an improvement over the safety chain that they came with. I've only used 18" bars and don't really think there would be any gain in going longer. If it gets be too much for the 488 then I bring out the 757. I put a HD filter kit on one of them but in all honesty I haven't seen any problem with the regular filter.
Mostly cut here in the winter time and with clean wood, dust is at a minimum here in the dank and dark Northwest. 

Josh:

Thanks for the info on the sprocket. When I changed it out, it was exactly the same as was on it.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Apr 6, 2007)

Four Paws said:


> Another wise choice...Hahahahaha! Welcome to the team.
> 
> Yeah, Shindaiwa saws are a touch outdated, probably why I like them so much. Stout design, good power, good balanced feel in my hands. The silk mesh filter that you speak of is for winter sawing. Get a factory flocked filter, or the pro-filter kit. Flocked filters show up on eBay from time to time...lots cheaper than buying from your dealer. I think the pro-filter kit is around $70 give or take.
> 
> A great compliment to your 488 is a 757 - a heavy-hitting firewood combo. Give it a while, you'll be HOOKED.



Can I join the team too, even if I only got one Shindaiwa?

If the 488 compares to like size saws like my 757 does then it should be a rock solid performer in it's class. Everyone who has run the 757 is flat out impressed. A 488 will be in my stable by next falls cutting season.


----------



## Four Paws (Apr 6, 2007)

Butch(OH) said:


> Can I join the team too, even if I only got one Shindaiwa?



You sure can! The 757 is a great saw - I recommend the double spike kit...you can get 3 sizes - smaller, medium and large. The spikes on my 757 are the large size.



Butch(OH) said:


> A 488 will be in my stable by next falls cutting season.



Have you ever considered a 577 or 575? They are a nice sized saw, and have gobs of torque! They aren't available in the US anymore, but they can be had. This saw wears a set of medium spikes, a pro filter kit, and a 20" bar.








alderman said:


> Josh:
> 
> Thanks for the info on the sprocket. When I changed it out, it was exactly the same as was on it.



No problem! Glad you got your saw fixed up! I finished building another 695 today! I ported this one and opened the exhaust up - an absolute monster. I can't make the saw bog, no matter how hard I pull. I think it could use a bigger carb - 1-3/4 turns out on my H screw, 1-1/2 on my L. By far my favorite Shindaiwa saw produced. My 416 is a close second!


----------



## Edge & Engine (Apr 7, 2007)

Four Paws said:


> You sure can! The 757 is a great saw - I recommend the double spike kit...you can get 3 sizes - smaller, medium and large. The spikes on my 757 are the large size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's way too bad the 575/77 isn't available here anymore. It was a great saw, and it leaves a big gap between the 488 & 757. Shindaiwa is supposed to be coming out with a replacement soon 

I know lots of people that are more than satisified with the 488. Almost everyone that gets one loves it!


----------



## drogueman (Apr 7, 2007)

*Shindaiwa*

I have two Shindaiwa's and have had no problems with them. I have a 377 and a 500. I did a muffler mode on both of them and it did make a good improvement. My question is where are all the parts ?. It seems there are no parts available for the 500, don't know about the 377. I had a chance to snag a few on Evil Bay but when when I did a search for parts to repair them there were no parts.:bang:


----------



## outdoortype (Apr 7, 2007)

*has anyone tried a narrow kerf setup on the 488?*

Just wondering if anyone has experience with Oregon's 95VP with this saw? I've got a hankering for a 488 and I'm wondering if it would cut faster on a 16" bar in Oak.


----------



## Four Paws (Apr 7, 2007)

drogueman said:


> My question is where are all the parts ?. It seems there are no parts available for the 500



What do you need? I have a bunch of parts for the old horizontal cylinder saws. If one of the site spnsors can't help you first, maybe I can?!


----------



## drogueman (Apr 7, 2007)

*377*

Four Paws thanks for the reply, both saws are running good at the moment but maybe you can recommend a good cutting chain for my 377, the chain is just about had it. I was looking for a good full chisel chain but can't seem to find one, any ideas ?


----------



## brent denny (Apr 7, 2007)

The 377 should take .325 pitch, .050 gauge chain. It will be 66 drive links as long as it is running a 16" bar. Stihl rs or oregon lp are the most aggressive. Oregon 95vp or 33lg would be good cutters too without taking quite as big of a bite (might be better on that size saw). The 377 is still a current model and all parts should be available. I dont think the 500 has been made in 15-20 years or more (not exactly sure, though). I have tried 95vp on the 488 and it is a little faster in small wood but rs or lp are both faster in bigger wood (chip clearance?). The 488 has great torque for its size (I had a husky 353 and it would not pull the bigger chisel chains in bigger wood as well as the 488). I wouldn't put a lot of stock in those dlg-kwf (whatever) tests. How is the carb tuned? How much is the saw ran to ensure it is broke in? My 488 was not that impressive on the first tank. It was after 20. I was just re-reading that thread where the 488 shin, husky 346, 260 stihl, and 5100 dolmar saws were being tested at dolmar factory (I dont believe this was an unbiased test). The 488 supposedly produced less hp on the dyno than the 346 husky but it still produced a faster cut time!


----------



## outdoortype (Apr 7, 2007)

*Thanks For The Info*

I might just pick up the powerhead cause I currently have 16" bar & .325 std chain.
{I was just re-reading that thread where the 488 shin, husky 346, 260 stihl, and 5100 dolmar saws were being tested at dolmar factory (I dont believe this was an unbiased test). The 488 supposedly produced less hp on the dyno than the 346 husky but it still produced a faster cut time!} 
Where did you find this comparison thread? I'd like to read it myself.


----------



## MOE (Apr 7, 2007)

outdoortype said:


> I might just pick up the powerhead cause I currently have 16" bar & .325 std chain.
> {I was just re-reading that thread where the 488 shin, husky 346, 260 stihl, and 5100 dolmar saws were being tested at dolmar factory (I dont believe this was an unbiased test). The 488 supposedly produced less hp on the dyno than the 346 husky but it still produced a faster cut time!}
> Where did you find this comparison thread? I'd like to read it myself.



I have a 246 husky and a a 488 shindaiwa. The 246 cuts faster. The 488 may have a bit more bottom end grunt. I would think a 346 would be faster yet. I ran the 488 next to a friend with his 5100. The 5100 spanked it. That being said, the 488 is still a great saw that cuts pretty fast for it's size and wieght. I wieghed both saws with 18" bars the husky was 13 lb 8 oz and the 488 14 lbs.


----------



## Four Paws (Apr 7, 2007)

Bailey's (a site sponsor and linked at the top of the page) has a nice 13" bar for the small Shindaiwa saws. I run one on my 416 with .325 full chisel woodsman pro chain. Limbs are generally clean and the chain stays sharp a LONG time. This saw stays fueled up and is my go-to machine for the odds and ends that always pop up.


----------



## Four Paws (Apr 7, 2007)

MOE said:


> I have a 246 husky and a a 488 shindaiwa. The 246 cuts faster. The 488 may have a bit more bottom end grunt. I would think a 346 would be faster yet. I ran the 488 next to a friend with his 5100. The 5100 spanked it. That being said, the 488 is still a great saw that cuts pretty fast for it's size and wieght. I wieghed both saws with 18" bars the husky was 13 lb 8 oz and the 488 14 lbs.



IMO, an 18" bar isn't ideal on a 488, or 346 for that matter, especially in hardwoods. For optimum performance, I would probably run a 14" bar in your neck of the woods. Hard to find anything shorter than a 16" bar in 3/8" pitch, so you will be stuck with .325"

I run an 18" bar and 3/8" chain on my 5100S with no problems in the softwoods around here. I think I will switch to a 16" bar though - I use it on tops and don't need the longer bar - besides, it will be less chain to sharpen!


----------



## drogueman (Apr 8, 2007)

*shindaiwa*

Brent & Four Paws, thanks for the chain input on the 377. I have done a little more research and found a nice Semi-chisel on Bailey's website. My 377 is well broke in and I have done the muffler mode and seems to have a little more power so I think it will handle the aggressive chain. Yes, the Shindaiwa 500 I have is an old saw and is in mint condition, still looks like it just came of the shelf. It is a powerful saw and runs great and as I said before I was going to bid on a few 500s on Evil Bay until I started to look for parts at a local dealer. I am concerned that if I do need a part for the 500 it won't be out there. I think now that with the help of this website and friends like Four Paws and Brent along with many others there is hope of finding what I might need. You guys and girls are the best !!!


----------



## brent denny (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Moe. Does your 488 have a fully adjustable carb? The newer ones with the fixed jet run considerably slower (12,700 or so) than they are designed to run (13,500). If yours isn't adjustable the upgrade is worth it as the power gain is substantial.


----------



## MOE (Apr 8, 2007)

brent denny said:


> Hi Moe. Does your 488 have a fully adjustable carb? The newer ones with the fixed jet run considerably slower (12,700 or so) than they are designed to run (13,500). If yours isn't adjustable the upgrade is worth it as the power gain is substantial.



It is the fixed type. I have plans on replacing it and modding the muffler. I would like to save a few bucks and buy a use carb. I have no complaints otherwise. the saw starts,runs and idles great with the fixed carb.


----------



## MOE (Apr 8, 2007)

brent denny said:


> Hi Moe. Does your 488 have a fully adjustable carb? The newer ones with the fixed jet run considerably slower (12,700 or so) than they are designed to run (13,500). If yours isn't adjustable the upgrade is worth it as the power gain is substantial.



It is the fixed type. I have plans on replacing it and modding the muffler. I would like to save a few bucks and buy a use carb. I have no complaints otherwise. the saw starts,runs and idles great with the fixed carb.


----------



## rbtree (May 20, 2007)

MOE said:


> I have a 246 husky and a a 488 shindaiwa. The 246 cuts faster. The 488 may have a bit more bottom end grunt. I would think a 346 would be faster yet. I ran the 488 next to a friend with his 5100. The 5100 spanked it. That being said, the 488 is still a great saw that cuts pretty fast for it's size and wieght. I wieghed both saws with 18" bars the husky was 13 lb 8 oz and the 488 14 lbs.



Doesn't seem right. The 488 is listed at 10.1 lb pwr head...and to me, it does feel ~1/2 pound lighter than my 10.6 lb 346.....

I agree on the power, though. All my 3 cube saws have been woods modded. In this order they cut, fastest to slowest....5100, 346, 488, Solo 651SP.


----------



## Poley4 (May 20, 2007)

outdoortype said:


> Just wondering if anyone has experience with Oregon's 95VP with this saw? I've got a hankering for a 488 and I'm wondering if it would cut faster on a 16" bar in Oak.



I haven't run any of the Oregon's 95VP on mine, but I am currently running Woodsman Pro 20NK chain and it cuts very fast. I still think though that Stihl's 23RS chain is faster yet.


----------

